# REC--Almost no-fat lemon cheesecake



## PA Baker (Feb 4, 2005)

I just found this Paula Dean recipe on the Food Network site.  Sounds like a wonderful guilt-free splurge!

*Almost No-Fat Lemon Cheesecake*

Crust: 
Cooking spray 
1 3/4 cups fat-free vanilla wafer cookie crumbs, or any fat-free cookie crumbs of your choice 
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted 

Filling: 
3 (8-ounce) packages fat-free cream cheese 
1 cup fat-free sour cream 
2 cups sugar or sugar substitute (recommended: Splenda) 
3 large eggs or 3/4 cup egg substitute 
2 teaspoons lemon zest 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 

Lemon Curd: 
1 1/2 teaspoons lemon zest 
6 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 large egg, plus 1 large egg yolk 
1/2 cup sugar or sugar substitute (recommended: Splenda) 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into bits, or any fat-free butter substitute 

Make crust: Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 
Lightly spray a (9-inch) springform pan with cooking spray. Mix crumbs and melted butter in a bowl. Press crumb mixture onto bottom and 1 1/2 inches up side of pan. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until edges are lightly golden and crust is set. Cool on rack. 

Make filling: In large bowl with electric mixer on medium-high, beat cream cheese and sour cream for 2 to 3 minutes until fluffy. Gradually beat in sugar or sugar substitute. Beat in eggs, 1 at a time, just until incorporated. Beat in zest and juice. Pour into crust. Bake for 1 hour to 1 hour, 15 minutes, or until center is almost set, but still slightly jiggly. (Do not overbake, as it will firm as it cools). Let cool completely. 

Make lemon curd: In the top of a double boiler, combine lemon zest, lemon juice, egg, egg yolk, and sugar or sugar substitute over gently simmering water. Whisk until hot and frothy, about 5 minutes. Gradually whisk in butter and continue whisking for 7 minutes or until thickened and coats back of spoon. Remove from heat and cool for 30 minutes. 

Run a thin blade around the edge of the springform pan and remove sides. Transfer to a serving plate. Spread lemon curd over top. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Garnish with raspberries and zest, if desired. Cool cheesecake in refrigerator several hours or overnight before serving.


----------

